# Windows 11



## rgp (Oct 11, 2021)

Has anyone else received a notice to have Windows 11 installed on their computer ? I got the notice / pop-up Sat. Does it even exist ?

Another question if I might ...... Anyone know how to get rid of MycleanPC.com pop-ups & adverts ?

I considered them, when they said it only took a few minutes & it was free. Then [of course] it turned out to be neither, so I just passed. Now i get pop-ups 20 times a day, everyday. I keep clicking the X but they keep posting them ........ drives me nuts.


----------



## oldman (Oct 11, 2021)

I think a new version is coming out maybe today or tomorrow.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 11, 2021)

Just give them a decade or two to get the bugs out before you change over.


----------



## Tommy (Oct 12, 2021)

It could be that my memory's faulty, but wasn't Win 10 supposed to be the "final" version with only updates going forward?


----------



## Devi (Oct 12, 2021)

Tommy said:


> It could be that my memory's faulty, but wasn't Win 10 supposed to be the "final" version with only updates going forward?


Yes. And now there's Windows 11.


----------



## Been There (Oct 12, 2021)

I’m being told that W11 will only be available to particular devices. Not sure what devices. Anyone?


----------



## Don M. (Oct 12, 2021)

Been There said:


> I’m being told that W11 will only be available to particular devices. Not sure what devices. Anyone?


You can go to the Windows web site, where you can run a "PC Health Check", that will tell you if your system is compatible with W11.  Personally, it looks to me as if W11 will have even more "apps"....none of which are of any interest to me.


----------



## RubyK (Nov 3, 2021)

I deleted the notice about W11 because that was the first time I ever heard of it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 14, 2021)

On Dell.com you can see laptops with 10 and 11. I would never opt for 11 after struggling to figure out 10. I don't NEED 11.


----------

